# West Chicagoland - FS: Boss TGS 300 tail gate salt spreader



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm selling a 2 year old boss TGS 300 tail gate salt spreader. Everything works on it 100%. Washed out after every storm and fluid filmed each spring. Comes with variable speed salt controller and all the wiring and hitch mount

Asking $850


----------

